#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Διάρκεια ζωής σχεδιασμού κατασκευής της δεκαετίας του 1980

## thanasisf2019

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Ξέρει κάποιος συνάδελφος σε ποιό σημείο των κανονισμών φαίνεται η διάρκεια ζωής σχεδιασμού των κατασκευών (παραδοχή της μελέτης);
με ενδιαφέρει για κατασκευή που μελετήθηκε 1988-1989.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Έργο οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος που μελετήθηκε το 1988-89 μελετήθηκε βάσει του Κανονισμού Φορτίσεων του 1945, του Κανονισμού Σκυροδέματος του 1954 και του Αντισεισμικού Κανονισμού του 1959, όπως τροποποιήθηκε το 1984-85.
Σε κανέναν απ' αυτούς τους κανονισμούς δεν θυμάμαι διάταξη που να καθορίζει τη διάρκειας ζωής έργου σκυροδέματος, αν και αυτή απ' όσο γνωρίζω ήταν και είναι 50 έτη για κτηριακά έργα.

Ούτε όμως στους μεταγενέστερους ΝΕΚΩΣ, ΝΕΑΚ, ΕΚΩΣ-2000 και ΕΑΚ-2000 θυμάμαι σχετική διάταξη. Εκτός βέβαια από την §2.3.3[4] του ΕΑΚ-2000, όπου γίνεται αναφορά σε 10% πιθανότητα υπέρβασης στα 50 χρόνια, των σεισμικών επιταχύνσεων (Α=α*g ) του Πίνακα 2.2.

Μόνο στον Πίνακα 1 του Ευρωκώδικα 0 (ΕΝ1990:2002), αναφέρεται ρητά ότι η ενδεικτική διάρκεια ζωής των κτηριακών έργων είναι 50 έτη (κατηγορία διάρκειας σχεδιασμού = 4). Βλ. και το Εθνικό Προσάρτημα.

----------

